# Schizophrenia



## Girls Don't Cry

Hola!
Quiero preguntar por este término. 
Es de un documento que habla sobre "un nuevo nombre a la _esquizofrenia_"
(Renaming schizophrenia) y el nuevo nombre que le dan los japoneses es: "Seishin Bunretsu Byo" pero no me calza traducirlo al español.

Esta es la frase:


"...the Japanese Society of Psychiatry and Neurology changed in 2002 the old term of the disorder, "Seishin Bunretsu Byo" ("*mind-split-disease*"), into the new term..."


Desde ya, muchas gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Saludos!


----------



## Sallyb36

¿enfermedad de la mente dividida?


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. "Enfermedad de la mente escindida".
Saludos.


----------



## elianecanspeak

The word "schizophrenia" (in the original German "schizophrenie") was coined by Breuler around 1912— derived from the Greek  words for "split" (skhizein) and " heart, mind (phrenos). The japanese term was a literal translation.


This literal meaning has led to confusion for people who do not have a background in psychology/psychiatry, who often mistakenly thought that Schizophrenia was the same thing as *Dissociative Identity Disorder*, which was previously called "Multiple Personality Disorder", and was popularly known as "*split personality*".

The symptoms for Schizophrenia are very different from those of Dissociative Identity Disorder.

*Schizophrenia* involves psychotic symptoms such as hallucinations and delusions, and "disorganized" speech and behavior, which interfere with the ability to function.

*Dissociative Identity Disorder* involves  "two or more distinct identities or personality states"
(see DSM-iv-tr). 

The new Japanese name is *"Togo Shitcho Sho"*, which means *"integration disorder"*.  One of the principle reasons for the change was because of the sigma associated with the older term, and the need far a term that better encompassed the symptoms.


----------



## rivale

Bipolaire?


----------



## ronald23

what do you mean by Bipolaire. hope you would explain me that.


----------



## elianecanspeak

Because of the *"bi-"* in the name *Bipolar Disorder* could also be confused with Schizophrenia and Dissociative Identity Disorder ("split personality").  

These three illnesses fall into different categories in terms of the ways we now classify them  in the DSM-iv-tr (Diagnostic and Statistical  Manual of Mental Disorders) which is published by the American Psychiatric Association, and is constantly updated to reflect advances in research).

*Schizophrenia* is currently classed as a *"psychotic"* disorder. This means that people who have schizophrenia have difficulty with the way the brain processes  and interprets information it receives

*Psycho-* is from the Greek word for *mind*, soul, or spirit.  People who have schizophrenia have difficulty with the way the brain processes  and interprets information it receives. *Psychotic* means that the mind (brain) interprets or functions in a way that causes it to perceive stimuli that do not exist, creating hallucinations and/or delusions, the hallmark of psychosis. As noted in a prior post, disorganized thinking and behaviors are an important characteristic of this illness.

{Be sure to note that *"psychotic" is different than "psychopath".*(Psycho [mind]+path [illness]).  Psychopathy  and sociopathy are terms used in the discussion of *Antisocial Personality Disorder* which is classed as a *personality disorder.*  The term is loosely used by many people to refer to people who seem to have "no conscience or empathy".}

*Dissociative Identity Disorde*r ("split personality"), as previously noted, is a disorder where someone has two or more distinct identities with differing personalities and ways of perceiving the world and relating to other people.  It is currently classed with *dissociative disorders.*

*Bipolar disorder* is classified as a  *mood disorder*, along with depression and anxiety.  In used to be called *manic depression.* It involves periods of depression alternating with periods of euphoric feeling, intense activity, and often a feeling of reduced need for sleep.


----------



## rivale

Okay you've said it all. But when I saw mind-split disease I couldn't help but think about bipolar.


----------



## ronald23

Thanks a lot elianecanspeak for that.


----------



## Girls Don't Cry

Mil gracias! Estoy impresionada y muy agradecida por lo elevado de vuestros comentarios y aportes.
Que tengan una excelente semana.
Saludos!


----------



## elianecanspeak

El placer es mío.


----------



## Flaminius

elianecanspeak said:


> The new Japanese name is *"Togo Shitcho Sho"*, which means *"integration disorder"*.  One of the principle reasons for the change was because of the sigma associated with the older term, and the need far a term that better encompassed the symptoms.


For those who want to know how it is written in the Japanese script:
統合失調症

Also of note is that all instances of O are long (and they are the only long vowels in the word).


----------

